# Wife's Amazon Collection: What 'Counts As' Army Should She Use?



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello,
My wife and I collect miniatures but at this time we do not play much Warhammer. I have a Tomb Kings army and half of a Bret. army completed.

When we go to the FLGS, she almost always buys another Reaper miniature, but it has to be a female. That's just the way she rolls. She would buy more GW, but they hardly ever make female minis and I believe she have many of them already. Even when we went to Warhammer World, she made our guide, Ian, go and find all of the old stock of amazons and she bought one of each.

Anyways....
I've been attempting to get her to create an army so we can battle. Of course, Warhammer has no Amazon army... 

ON to the question: What army book would fit the best with an Amazon theme? I know that this is tough to say since I do not have a list of her minis, and she may not even have enough to create matching units.

Any ideas on this?

:drinks:
JB


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm no expert on Fantasy nor Amazon, so I may not be the best person to answer this question, but the best bet from my point of view would probably be Lizardmen, seeing as they're (kind of) adapted to jungle terrain like the amazons if I'm correct. 

Again, sorry if it's not what you're looking for - but just thought I'd throw in my two pence... (Substitute it with the appropiate currency for the country of your choice).


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

The lizards were my first idea for her, too. But since I haven't even played against them, I thought I would gain some insight from Heresy's more experienced players.


----------



## JaqTaar (Apr 9, 2011)

I dunno about Lizardmen, neither the Saurus nor the Skinks seem to have appropiate stats.

I'd go with a human or elf army, either Wood Elfs (lightly armoured, lots of bows, wardancers, mystic creatures) or Dogs of War (who have lots of counts-as options and I think there was an actual Amazon Regiment of Renown with rules published in WD).


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd say Wood Elves would be a good bet. Got plenty of rules for Tree spirits and whatnot.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

As a lizardmen player, I would go with wood elves. That fits a little better than the Lizardmen.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would say wood elfs, but are maybe not the easiest to use in this edition of the game.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

If she still needs minis, Eureka and shadowforge both do lines of amazon style warriors.

As for which book to use for proxy, i 'm afraid i can't help there.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for all of the replies.

Wood Elves are a great choice! I did not even think about them. They even have female minis!

Why does GW hate females?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Just make a empire or wood elf army using these amazonian conversion bits.

http://www.thewarstore.com/MASConversionBits.html


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Actually there is a fan-made rulebook for Amazons in the 8th Ed. So if she wants to play the Amazons in friendly games, nothing officially obviously, she can. You can find the PDF and links to download it *here*, along with other fan made rules for discontinued races like the Chaos Dwarfs and rules for that exist in the world but have even been made into full armies.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Actually there is a fan-made rulebook for Amazons in the 8th Ed. So if she wants to play the Amazons in friendly games, nothing officially obviously, she can. You can find the PDF and links to download it *here*, along with other fan made rules for discontinued races like the Chaos Dwarfs and rules for that exist in the world but have even been made into full armies.


Wow, interesting. I'll download it now for her. Thanks.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Amazons are canon as lizardmen allies, but no official list is available. I use my amazon style models as Empire types. There are several available ideas I could give you.

1) Warriors of Chaos. Now, amazons aren't heavily armored, but would make wonderful Chaos Marauders, with a variety of monsters and magic options. If she managed to get female Phalanx warriors, they could be Chaos Warriors in heavy armor. It works well, with a little work.

2) Demons of chaos: Just use them "counts as" Deamonettes. She could paint some pink as "pink horrors". Again, use the Phalangites for Berserkers of Khorne.

3) High Elves. Low strength, low average armor save, fast as hades in the attack, they fit the Amazon race of legend well.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Actually in the current fluff the Lizardmen and Amazons aren't allies. They largely ignore one another. Sure they've fought together in the face of a common foe but they don't have any real ties between each other.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

JB Mallus said:


> Thank you for all of the replies.
> 
> Wood Elves are a great choice! I did not even think about them. They even have female minis!
> 
> Why does GW hate females?


GW does not hate females persay but its HARD to model females without making them super sexist with mini skirts and big boobs, etc.

but yea, ELVES of any kind work well as they are monogamist, not caring on male or female.

take my DE for example, ALL my units are mixed male and female.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I believe the Amazons are allies, purely because they protect Lustria against invaders and such. Now, I'm sure Akatsuki13 you are right they are "ignored" but the one vital bit that makes me think they are more than just ignored. In the Lizardmen codex, there is a fluff box about Emerald Pools, basically the Slann go and meditate in them, the waters help soothe their bodies and heal their wounds, a bit like daydreaming in the bath/shower and so on. Anyways, the Slann have banned any other Lizardmen from entering the pools, so only Slann may do, however it also states that the tribes women of the female only tribes (so Amazons basically) also bathe in the pool. Any other race would be killed for entering it, but they let them do it.

I've always wanted them. I also wouldn't be surprised if it didn't give an excuse for GW to make naked or topless female figures for the Amazons, they did so for Morathi, so why not for humans living in a hot humid jungle?

Incidently, reading the codex of the Lizardmen, I read about "Slave Warriors" that the Lizardmen use lobotomised humans are slave warriors.

On the subject of "sexist" female models, that is pretty much the case, the female form isn't that suited to heavy armor, therefore female warriors, even in games like this, could be a little out of place head to toe in plate mail. So, to appeal to men and such, putting female figures in skimpy clothing, or at least showing so flesh, makes it seem slightly more realistic. As I already said, Morathi for the DE is topless, breasts and nipples are shown. Harpies are also topless, but meh. However I do agree that GW can't seem to make attractive female models.... I suppose that is to keep realism up as well... because a young, hot, flawless skinned female who fights orcs and giants might look a bit funny  Battle Sisters in 40k also look pretty rugged.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Do not confuse the fact the that they use the Pools with having an actual relations with the Lizardmen. The Slann have also ordered their kind to stay away from the islands of the Amazons. Why? Not because they have relations with Amazons but because their interpretations of the Sacred Plaques and the Great Plan have revealed the Amazons have a important role to play. So they leave them largely along and allow them access to the Emerald Pools. Sure there's probably been instances in which the two races fighting side by side against another race, however if one intrudes too deeply into the others lands, they will kill them as they would any other intruder.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I suppose so, didn't see any info about the plaque telling them to leave each other alone.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

There hasn't been any mention of a plaque that specifically says that or could be interpreted as such but everything the Slann do is a part of the Great Plan or believed to be a part of the Great Plan. The fact that they are ignoring the presence of humans on their ruins and allowing them into the Emerald Pools, implies that they believe the Amazons are a part of the great Plan.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah, so not fluff, just speculation. I see. Still, Amazons were in Blood Bowl Legendary Edition, so I suppose GW still remember them in some respect.

I'd personally collect some if they were 'pretty' I don't like many of the female models as they look too manly. Sister Repentia from WitchHunters are the best looking female models (Huge breasts as well I might add!).


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Speculation, yes. But given what bits we have been presented with as well as the mindsets of the Slann, it is the only real answer as to why they generally ignore the Amazons and let them enter the Emerald Pools.


----------

